# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ***...عزيزي ابو الهل..بالنسبة للارضية دي..عايز تفضحنا مثلا..؟!!

## اواب محمد

*




















<A href="http://im8.gulfup.com/2011-07-22/1311360806969.jpg" target=_blank>


معقولة..؟؟!!

النجيلة مزعمطة زعميط شديد..!!


ارضية الملعب زي الشافع الحالقة ليهو  امو..!!!


تصحر وسط الاستاد..!!


الملعب كلو تبن..!!

تقول الدقاقة كان شغالة قبل المباراة..!!


هسه يعني الناس ديل جادين ح يلعبوا مع الرجاء في حدائق ستة ابريل دي..؟؟!!


وتقولوا لي اطبونج ماسورة..؟!

يلعب كيف في الربع الخالي دي..؟؟!!

الارضية دي دايرة حفياني..!!!


ولا العجب دائرة السنتر..!!

لون وردي..

واحمر..

انتو امس يوافق اربعتاشر اتنين..؟؟!!

معلب عامل زي تورتة عيد الميلاد..!!

يقال والعهدة على الراوي ان الحمار المدفون بقوم بالليل جعان..!!

وبلحق النجيلة امات طه..!!!










*

----------


## شيبا

* 
تتخيل يا فردة قالو البتاعة الفي دائرة السنتر دعاية LG

دي





المفروض شركة LG تفتح بلاغ اشانة سمعة 

*

----------


## ابولين

*يكفي اسمة الزريبة 00 والزرايب كلها تبن وبعر وحفر 00000قلت لي ابوتنجر  ماسورة كم لينيا 00 يا اواب
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

تتخيل يا فردة قالو البتاعة الفي دائرة السنتر دعاية LG 
دي 
 




المفروض شركة LG تفتح بلاغ اشانة سمعة 



 


نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااع....

قطعت مصاريني يا شيبا..!!!



ببالغوا لكن..!!!


الغلط على ال جي..!!!

غايتو ذكرتني فوطة الشفع ديك..






(فرملة) :

شكرا على الصور الجميلة..

:ANSmile08:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هههههههههههههههههه
مبالغة يا سلكنا
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

يكفي اسمة الزريبة 00 والزرايب كلها تبن وبعر وحفر 00000قلت لي ابوتنجر ماسورة كم لينيا 00 يا اواب



 
غايتو بس عشان الارضية دي ما نظلمو ونقول اخير منو عظمة..!!
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

هههههههههههههههههه
مبالغة يا سلكنا



 
مشتاقون يا جعفر محمد فريش بتاعنا..:wave:
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*ههههههه مزارع البصل احسن والله 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
والله من امبارح مشغول فكري بوسط استاد الهلال وماعرفت الالوان دي لشنو
ده استاد ولا مزرعة قمح
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله استاد يشرف البلد عن صحيح صدق من سماها زريبة فهي زريبة او اقبح منها 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

 













الاعلان تحت
حظكم يا ناس السودان من يوم الليلة ..عندك قطعة عايز تبنيها؟عندك ارضية عايز تصلحها ؟؟


الناس ديل ما الم الا تساهيل
 
*

----------


## جواندي

*ههههههههههه
ناس  ضياء ابوالهل وعبدالله  لسع مع موضوع النجيلة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ديل نجيلة ماعندهم بلونوا فى دايرة السنتر عشان
مافيها ولا قشة واحدة هههههههههه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اسى عليكم الله يا جماعة اللية كوستى  دى :







ما احسن ما الزريبة دى ؟؟


*

----------


## وائل خلف الله

*برضوا اللون احمر ماشيين منو وين اصلوا الاحمر الوهاج دا مابخليهم مرة عربة اسعافومرة لوحة تغيير الكترونية وحسى جابت لون احمر فى النجلية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر الفي نص ده روعة
احمرار غصبا عينكم يااهله
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

ههههههه مزارع البصل احسن والله 



 
وكمان البصل فيهو فايدة..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
والله من امبارح مشغول فكري بوسط استاد الهلال وماعرفت الالوان دي لشنو
ده استاد ولا مزرعة قمح



 
انا قلت يكون نجيلة دائرة السنتر دي..سقوها فيمتو..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

و الله استاد يشرف البلد عن صحيح صدق من سماها زريبة فهي زريبة او اقبح منها 



 :HANGED:

يشرف البلد كيف يعني..؟؟!! :smiley-taunt015:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الاعلان تحت

حظكم يا ناس السودان من يوم الليلة ..عندك قطعة عايز تبنيها؟عندك ارضية عايز تصلحها ؟؟ 

الناس ديل ما الم الا تساهيل



 
نياهاهاهاهااااااااع...


:big::big:

صدقت والله...
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ههههههههههه
ناس ضياء ابوالهل وعبدالله لسع مع موضوع النجيلة



 :024-::024-::024-::024-::024-:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

ديل نجيلة ماعندهم بلونوا فى دايرة السنتر عشان
مافيها ولا قشة واحدة هههههههههه



 
تهئ تهئ..

رقعة يعني..!!:ICON31:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

اسى عليكم الله يا جماعة اللية كوستى دى :







ما احسن ما الزريبة دى ؟؟





 

:28_1_6[1]:



ما تظلم كوستي...:club:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وائل خلف الله
					

برضوا اللون احمر ماشيين منو وين اصلوا الاحمر الوهاج دا مابخليهم مرة عربة اسعافومرة لوحة تغيير الكترونية وحسى جابت لون احمر فى النجلية



 
الحمار حمار يا ناس من العيمن ما بقدر اضاري يا ناس..:1 (37):
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الاحمر الفي نص ده روعة
احمرار غصبا عينكم يااهله



في نص الاستاد..


اسياد بلد...!!!


*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*تهئ تهئ تهئ مباااااااااااااالغة يل اواب تسلم 


                            تخريمة:

      ده ملعب ولا شاشة دعايات هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*النجيله عندها قوب ولا داعى للاحراج يا ترهاقا:club:
*

----------


## Deimos

*النجيلة دي مرضانة زي أسيادها ...
غايتو غير الفضائح ما جايبين لينا أي حاجة ...
هسي ناس بلاد برة يقولوا علينا شنو ؟؟؟


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*والله يا اواب الناس ديل بس مجملهم فريقهم الحمام ده يكونو دفعوا كم عشان يبعدو الترجى سبحان الله لا استاد ولا نادى ولا خلقة ولا اخلاق والله ان بخجل واتحاشى اقرا عناوين دبيب البلد فى المكتبة عند شرائى لاشرف الاصدارات
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*ارضيه تمحن وتخجل وتكسر اللعيبه جنس نجيله مستورده الله يفضحكم ياخ فضحتونا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*بامانة انا برضو اثناء المباراة استغربته دا ياتو ملعب دا

اتاريها الزريبه

دي بقت خرابه
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*دا الوضع الطبيعي للجلافيط .. غير كدا يكونوا بالغوا.. نادي وصل حد الطُخمة من الفلس وعايش علي قوت الشعب.. طبيعي دا يكون حالم. 

بس كمان في بوست آخر من هناك يتحدث عن حال نادي المريخ.. رئيس نادي يدفع المليارات والمابيدفعوا حتى الإهتمام بالنادي ما عايزين يقوموا بيهو .. أعضاء مجلس إدارة وهم ساكت!!! 
البنغالة الجايبنهم ينظفوا قلبوا النادي مطعم رز وعدس!!! حتى دي مافيها مراقبة ومحاسبة؟؟؟!!!.  
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*هسى ياجماعه النجيله دى مالا ما حلااااااااااااااااااااااااتها وقال عامله ميج كمان
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عشان كده حرضوا ناس الخدمة لتكسير استادنا 
الحقد والدونية ماليه قلوبهم
                        	*

----------

